# Golf V - IPOD/MP3 connectivity



## nix8860 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi all.
Just wondering if anyone has installed a IPOD/MP3 player or Mp3-CD changer to a Golf V..
My car is yet to be deleivered so cant tell where the cables are.
IS the CD-Changer cable in Boot or in the centre console or is there no cable at all which requires the Stereo to be removed.
Also can anyone suggest an AUX input cable to get, looks like there are a few out there.


----------



## MaxxedOutMotors (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Golf V - IPOD/MP3 connectivity (nix8860)*

The Blitzsafe interface works with the MFD 2 Navigation system that comes in the MKV. I am not certain if it will work with the non-navigation headunit, but I assume it will. I would not use a changer interface. I have heard of problems with the Touareg and changer interfaces. I would suggest getting an aux. adapter and using it with an MP3 player. Let me know if you need a price on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Golf V - IPOD/MP3 connectivity (MaxxedOutMotors)*

I sent one to italy and it worked. not sure on the radios.
Did not work on a non nav radio in japan.


----------

